# Should there be a brace?



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

HI everybody was wondering what you all think about a tank I bought! It's a newer style Hagen 135 Gallon 72x24x19 has no middle brace never has? will this be a problem or can a guy add a piece of glass in middle? I just ordered glass top from rogers aquatics dont know if glass brace would interfere or not! Will take two weeks for glass lid to come in!

Thank you in advance for any help!

Bob


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

How thick is the glass? I'm guessing 1/2" and is it tempered?


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm not sure if tempered still in truck will check on that soon where can I look for that also I believe 1/2" I have a old 90 that is really thick!

Thank you


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

the older 135g doesn't have a center brace. measure the center width before fill in water. Then fill in water and see how much it bows. It shouldn't bow much as it is thick glass.

I don't think any tank is made with temper glass on all 4 sides.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Your tank is a older one, as Hagen does not make 6ft tanks anymore, their 5 foot, 130 gallon tank does have braces.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I would feel comfortable setting up a tank that size in my living room. Calculate the pressure and I think it's not that much per square inch. Somewhere around one pound at the bottom. Hagen wouldn't make a tank that bowed and burst. I think Charles is right in that no tanks are tempered all around the sides. I just can't speak for every tank ever made.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

if your asking yourself does this need a brace , weather or not if it came with one, the fact that your asking should be reason enough to add a brace.

its cheap and easy to add a brace it is expensive as hell to clean up a 135 gallon cluster F 

call a glass shop and askthe them to chop it up, even mount it a bit lower then your top wont interfere at all

or you could brace all corners with a 45 degree angle , small triangles hold mass pressure, do one at the top of each corner , 

better safe than sorry , better a couple days later on the set up than a couple weeks drying out the flood .


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I talked to Roger from Rogers aquatics, about ordering the glass top and he stated this must be the newer one due to the measurements 72x24x19 to me it looks 5 years old the fellow who bought it also bought 2 404 fluvals at same time? There is no sign of brace ever being there! roger said that the newer one has no brace? Now I'm really confused! A fish guru from chwk says I should ad one? Helllllllp........lol

Thank you to everyone for advice

Bob


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

As I stated to you earlier I would rather be safe then sorry. But there is a lot of difference of opinion hear. The decision is yours and only you can make it. Remember to measure inside of tank if you get a piece cut for you. I really liked the idea of bracing just the 4 corners.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I wouldn't hurt to brace the corners. I would not do it but since you're concerned I'd say go for it. We're not talking about my piece of mind but yours.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have one of the older hagen 108g 72"x18"x18" with 1/2" glass and with no center brace. The tank is easily 15 years old. It has very very little bowing. Like I said, measure the center before you fill water. Fill water all the way, then measure to see how much it bows. You will have some, but should not be more than 1/2" bow.

I would not brace the corner as it doesn't do much. You are going to concern about the middle of the tank. The corner really doesn't do much.

Best is really to do the measuring. It is easy, and you will get result right away.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

No wasn't concerned at all untill this lfs tech scared me and said it has to have brace, just wanted to know does it need it when its never been there? don't want to lose fish or have a flood just wondering how they can stay together without brace after all it was made without? was used about 6 months ago has a saltwater tank (So I been told) with lots of crushed coral and 100 lbs + of coral and rocks! but has been stored since!

So if I have a piece of 1/2 " glass cut for this tank I just silicone it against tank, glass in middle about 1/2" down from top so it doesn't interfere with new top I ordered?

Sorry for all the questions I'm 5 months new to all this but learning fast....lol

Thank you all again in advance for all your advice it's all good and make's since!!

Bob


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want to put a brace for it, just put in right under the lip of your plastic rim.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hagen designed that tank to have no brace so why brace it. i have seen many Hagen tanks over ten years old with no brace and still going strong. plus a center brace is a pain in the but when doing maintenance. personally i would not brace it.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Scherb said:


> Hagen designed that tank to have no brace so why brace it. i have seen many Hagen tanks over ten years old with no brace and still going strong. plus a center brace is a pain in the but when doing maintenance. personally i would not brace it.


I have been saying that too. Was telling him to test how much it bows when empty and when filled.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes Thank you Charles & sherb and everyone else that's what I thought! why add something if not designed that way! smart tip on checking the bow in the front I will test this! thank you all again! I know now what to do!! Bob


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

mrbob said:


> Yes Thank you Charles & sherb and everyone else that's what I thought! why add something if not designed that way! smart tip on checking the bow in the front I will test this! thank you all again! I know now what to do!! Bob


Someone seen me coming! I bought a 36 gallon tank a couple of moths ago for a 100 bucks. It included a canister filter but it did not work. I filled the tank outside to see if it leaked and it was bowed about 1/4 of an inch. I use for a plant tank and I've thrown in a few goldfish. Mind you it's only filled about 3/4 of the way.


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

l have a 135gal older tank. it bowed too much for my liking. the top glass hood was close to falling in. so l put a 12" wide brace in the middle. now l have no concernes, 12" may be a bit over kill. and the top works great. l got the 1/2" glass from Coquitlam glass for around $40. if you want to borrow my clamps, just PM me. how much did the glass top cost and is it a slider or a hinge?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

10 year old tank without a brace....

do you not think in the last 10 years things have changed, technology advanced, why brace it ? really ? , spend the 10 bucks on a piece of glass and the $5 on the silicone and the 35 seconds it would take to do the damn thing and call it a day, 

why brace it? peace of mind, strengthening, and making safer a "old school" design.
im kind of dumb founded that this thread is still alive, in my head if your asking should i do this... it is because your brain is telling you NOT doing it is a dumb idea, 
you dont have to take my advice and charles and scherb may be right tank may be fine without and measuring it will test for flex thats a fact ,

but there is a hell of a difference from a 83 honda civic and a 93 honda civic, in addition a tank being that old most likely isnt tempered, so it is already structurally weaker than the new improved models

i dunno man , putting in a center brace would literally take you maybe 15 min... MAYBE and then wrong or right , needed or not needed its done and you dont have to ever think about it again, and while having a center brace may be inconvenient when doing maintenance cleaning up 135 gallons of water is way way way more of a pain in the ass..
your tank, your floor, your wife .. so i guess its your call ,


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Bob,
Correct, Hagen never braced their 135 however their newer version had metal braces more for supporting the glass tops. Hagen is a very reputable brand and very rarely is there any issues. They are not tempered as far as I am aware. If there was no brace whatsoever then yes it is older, 10 years sounds about right. If it were I, knowing the history I would not bother, center braces get in the way and clearly it does not need one.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I would hesitate using corner braces as in little triangles unless your euro bracing the whole tank.The pressure from the top section of glass flexing would create a LOT of stress in the small area that the corner brace would be trying to hold . Think of how glass bends / flexes in a box...the top front pane moves away, as it does it pulls and twists on the upper sides. The bottom never bends the lower side never moves the is a reverse curve at each end of the pane with the bow in the middle. Its natural to do so as its a box. adding short pieces to the corners is asking for trouble.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I have 2 older Hagen tanks 4ft and 5ft long (Actually 3 counting the empty 105 sitting in the carport). Best workmanship I have seen yet.

5ft long Hagen, no centre brace, took the plastic rim out last year as well. It has been sitting there for over 10 years.

You may see a deflection of 1/2" at the centre of your 6 footer. I won't bother with the brace.

I prefer a tank that does not rely on a brace any time. Any brace could potentially fail. The plastic could crack or the silicon could fail as well with age.

Just noted Grant mentioned about the new metal brace - now that is Hagen


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

IMO just brace it, as stated it is cheap to do, with a tank that size i personally would be on the safe side even if it is a hagen


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to have a 135 gallon tank that had no cross brace in the center and it bowed quite a bit. I had it setup for over 10 years, moved it to two different homes and it was set up for two more years and never had an issue. if you have the opportunity to add the cross brace before filling the tank, why not go ahead and do so, it will give you added piece of mind everytime you walk away from your tank!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thank you
thats what im saying lol


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi everyone thank you all for your advice I waved all information and decided, it would be wise to brace the center but didn't have the time other tank was sold, new one in truck had to bring in house no where to store? So i just did it, swapped tanks out and while filling this tank used Charles advice (thank you) and measured center while filling! and tank barley bowed, less then a 1/4" I think it will be just fine! spoke to old owner, he says he had it used for salt water for a few years and never had issues with it! 

Thank you to everyone for helping with this issue!
all is good fish are happy!
also the tank tops are on order at Rogers at a very reasonable Price they are the lift up type with plastic hinge and plastic in back to cut for lines, filters, etc.

Bob


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

glad it works out for you. My 6 footer 108g old hagen also bow less than 1/4" when filled in the center. Those older thick glass tank is great but a lot more heavier than the newer 125g or 135g


----------

